# Canadian REITs with US assets



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Currently my husband and I have two REIT ETFs in our RRSPs (Canadian XRE in his and international RWX in mine) I'm thinking to add a Canadian REIT (preferably in CAD) with most or all of its properties in the US. Found these four that are all "Strong Buy" on the Globe&Mail:

*Company	Ticker	Currency	Yield*
Brookfield Property Partners	BPY.UN	C$	4.25%
Milestone Apartments REIT	MST.UN	C$	4.78%
Slate Retail REIT	SRT.UN	C$	7.11%
WPT Industrial REIT	WIR.U	US$	5.88%

Is there an easy way to find out which ones pay dividends in USD? (I know WIR.U does, but it's also a USD stock)

Do you own any or think it's not a good idea and it's better to get a US REIT? 

Note: I have room in both TFSA and RRSP (and am aware that for some of them withholding taxes apply so they need to be in the RRSP) and no taxable account, so taxes not an issue.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Before buying US REIT into RRSP, check with your discount brokerage if there is dividend withholding tax ...I've read that you can be charged this tax if you hold LP or some US REITs even in your RRSP.
btw, I checked with IE and they advised that there is no such tax if you hold HCP or O
I was considering buying HCP ... dividend aristocrat with 5.2% yield adn 20B market cap


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Moneytoo said:


> ... Is there an easy way to find out which ones pay dividends in USD? ...


Likely this is listed on their web site, in the investor section.

If you are seeking US$ payments, you will probably want to be sure your broker has USD registered accounts as those without tend to automatically convert the USD to CAD at their high currency exchange rates.




Moneytoo said:


> ... so they need to be in the RRSP) and no taxable account, so taxes not an issue.


YMMV ... in a taxable account, one can report the foreign taxes paid and claim the foreign tax credit (FTC) to get some, if not all of the foreign taxes back.



Cheers


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, will do some more digging...


----------



## bmoney (Jun 22, 2013)

Check out MRG.UN


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there's HOT.UN. Canadian company paying distributions in CAD but owns US hotels only.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I gotta ask....what's with the avatar pic lol.....couldn't help but notice.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, *bmoney* and *humble_pie*, added your recommendations to the watchlist! 

*Donald*, thanks to damnautocorrect (tm), a mistyped "strachan and queen" (intersection in Toronto) search turned into the "snorting queen". When I saw the picture, I just had to use it somewhere - and this forum was the only place where I didn't have an avatar


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

HOT dot UN pays well but it seems a big portion of their US hotels are railroad hotels, not tourist or business traveller hotels.

ie temporary accommodations for railway employees who are on the road ... wait ... didn't we just have another reit offering accommodations for northern alberta oil sands workers?

ouf what a barrel of fun that one was


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

humble_pie said:


> HOT dot UN pays well but it seems a big portion of their US hotels are railroad hotels, not tourist or business traveller hotels.
> 
> ie temporary accommodations for railway employees who are on the road ... wait ... didn't we just have another reit offering accommodations for northern alberta oil sands workers?
> 
> ouf what a barrel of fun that one was


Yeah, I remembered that it was in the original list: http://business.financialpost.com/2...ts-based-on-foreign-assets-a-growing-concern/ - but after reading TPH thread on this forum I decided to better stay away from the hotels and didn't shortlist it...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There are a couple of other Canadian listed REITs with US assets :
- Agellan Commercial REIT (ACR.UN)
- Pure Multi-Family REIT (RUF.U)

ACR is mostly commercial buildings, warehouses, etc.

RUF is another offering from the Pure REIT guys (Sandstone developers from B.C.).
It is apartment buildings in the south-west (mainly Texas and Arizona).
This is a sibling company of Pure Industrial REIT (AAR.UN), as you can probably guess from the cheeky names and ticker symbols.

RUF is particularly interesting because it trades on the TSX in both USD and CAD (.U and .UN), but pays distributions only in USD, regardless of which symbol you buy.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

HaroldCrump said:


> There are a couple of other Canadian listed REITs with US assets :
> - Agellan Commercial REIT (ACR.UN)
> - Pure Multi-Family REIT (RUF.U)


Thank you, Harold! RUF was discussed in a more recent thread, but I don't think ACR was mentioned anywhere...


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

I believe you have to pay withholding tax on the dividends?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

godblsmnymkr said:


> I believe you have to pay withholding tax on the dividends?


Not inside RRSP
In TFSA and non-reg, yes.

I mean for RUF, don't know about Agellan but I'd guess the same.


----------

